# Boot Manager Problems



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are having trouble with Boot Manager, the creator of the application has a support forum at

http://forum.init2winitapps.com/

If you could post your issues there, instead of clogging up all the ROM threads here, that would be greaaaaat 

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------

